# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: Τιμολογιακές Αλλαγές στα Εταιρικά Προγράμματα Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας & Internet

## nnn

Η WIND Ελλάς Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει τις παρακάτω ειδικές προσφορές και αλλαγές στον τιμοκατάλογο εταιρικών υπηρεσιών Σταθερής & Internet.

Παρέχεται η δυνατότητα στους συνδρομητές της να μεταβούν σε τεχνολογία VDSL με ταχύτητα 50Mbps με δωρεάν το τέλος μετάβασης, εφόσον το αιτηθούν. Η δυνατότητα ισχύει για την περίοδο 14/10/2017 - 13/12/20017.

Από 14/11/2017 στα εταιρικά προγράμματα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας & Internet τα μηνιαία ονομαστικά πάγια τροποποιούνται και διαμορφώνονται ως εξής: Business Double Play από 51,50€ σε 52,86€, Business Telephony από 34,30€ σε 35,71€, Business Add On από 21€ σε 21,90€, Business Double Play Basic από 31,30€ σε 32,86€, WIND Business Double Play από 62,50€ σε 63,81€, WIND Business Telephony από 39,90 σε 41,43€ και WIND Business Add On από 21,50€ σε 22,38€.

Επίσης, από 14/11/2017 η χρέωση προς τους μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς των σειρών 801 ΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧ καθώς και προς τους σύντομους κωδικούς των σειρών 10ΧΧΧ, 11ΧΧΧ (πλην των σειρών 118ΧΧ & 116ΧΧ), 181ΧΧ - 183ΧΧ και 15ΧΧΧ τροποποιείται και διαμορφώνεται από 0,055€/λεπτό στα 0,173€/λεπτό.

Όλες οι υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις παραμένουν αμετάβλητες. Οι συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων που αναφέρονται ανωτέρω έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης τους αζημίως εντός ενός (1) μηνός από τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας ανακοίνωσης και την κοινοποίησή της μέσω λογαριασμού, σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στην σύμβαση και στην κείμενη νομοθεσία.

Σε όλες τις τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 24%. Δεν περιλαμβάνεται το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%. Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων και υπηρεσιών στο www.wind.gr

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Το περίεργο θα ήταν να μην έκανε. Ξεκίνησε η Vodafone, ακολούθησε η WIND, περιμένουμε και Cosmote...

----------

